# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اگه مصاحبه رو برم و قبول شم بقیه موارد انتخاب رشته بررسی نمیشن ؟؟

## Uncertain

سلام دوستان من اموزش ابتدایی فرهنگیان قبول شدم که برم مصاحبه تو انتخابای بعدیمم پرستاری تهران/بهشتی/مشهد و گفتار درمانی تهران/بهشتی/ مشهد زدم که به احتمال خیلی زیاد یک کدومو میارم نظرتون درباره این رشته ها چیه کدوم بهتره از لحاظ کاری و اینده اینم شنیدم از اموزش ابتدایی میشه ادامه تحصیل داد تو رشته های حقوق و روانشناسی در ضمن من رتبم 4600 و ترازم 8800 شده و فیزیو سراسری کل ایرانم زدم اونا رو شانس قبولی دارم؟؟ حالا شما بگین کدوم بهتره و من چکار کنم چون اگه مصاحبه رو برم و قبول شم دیگه اونا بررسی نمیشن ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mohsenda

به نظر من آموزش ابتدایی رو بخونی بهتره چون اولا تو شهر خودتی بعدش هم که دوران دانشجویی یه حقوقی میدن تازه ادامه تحصیل هم که میتونی بدی و شغل معلمی از پرستاری راحت تره 


> سلام دوستان من اموزش ابتدایی فرهنگیان قبول شدم که برم مصاحبه تو انتخابای بعدیمم پرستاری تهران/بهشتی/مشهد و گفتار درمانی تهران/بهشتی/ مشهد زدم که به احتمال خیلی زیاد یک کدومو میارم نظرتون درباره این رشته ها چیه کدوم بهتره از لحاظ کاری و اینده اینم شنیدم از اموزش ابتدایی میشه ادامه تحصیل داد تو رشته ها حقوق و روانشناسی حالا شما بگین من چکار کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## behboy

اگه به شغل معلمی و آموختن به بچه های کوچیکتر علاقه دارید میتونه براتون خیلی هم خوب باشه...زمان کمتر کاری(عید و تابستون هم تعطیل)/حقوق به نسبت خوب/امنیت شغلی و آرامش ذهنی برای پرداختن به دیگر علایقتون تو زندگی...اما از طرفی ممکنه تا مدتی روستاهای اطراف شهرتون باشید و سختی هایی رو مجبور باشید تحمل کنید...مساله ساده ای نیست همین...میتونه به کل انتخابتون رو عوض کنه...بپرسید حتمن ببینید تا چند سال روستا هستید معمولن. 
.
باید برید ببینید و بشنوید از شرایط شغلی باقی رشته ها و آینده شغلیشون...هیچکس جز خودت نمیتونه علاقه قلبیت رو تشخیص بده...با یه پرستار یا یه گفتار درمانگر آشنا هم صحبت کن و از شرایطشون بپرس.

----------


## kemoonly

سلام 
اگه استخدامی رسمی هستی برو نربیت معلم . اگه علاقه هم داری که فبها . ینی اگه قبولشی استخدامت تضمینه . نمون به امید پرستاری و ... . فرصت از دست نده تو این بازار کار داغون . به خصوص پرستار خانم . من خودم رشتم اورزانسه . تو کارم میدونم چی به چیه 
بازم صحبت کن .اموزش ابتدایی سختی هایی داره ولی بازم ارزش داره

----------


## dorsa20

من فکر میکنم فیزیو شهرستان بیارید...
پرستاری هم شغل شریفی هست و البته حقوقش دست کمی از پزشک نداره ی جا دیده بودم حتی بیشترم میگیرن ولی واقعا دلسوزی و صبر و حوصله و علاقه فراوان میخاد....
نظر من اینه که هر کدومو علاقه دارید...چون وقتی علاقه دارید دیگه همه سختیاش براتون شیرین میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Uncertain

اپ

----------


## Last.Behi

> سلام دوستان من اموزش ابتدایی فرهنگیان قبول شدم که برم مصاحبه تو انتخابای بعدیمم پرستاری تهران/بهشتی/مشهد و گفتار درمانی تهران/بهشتی/ مشهد زدم که به احتمال خیلی زیاد یک کدومو میارم نظرتون درباره این رشته ها چیه کدوم بهتره از لحاظ کاری و اینده اینم شنیدم از اموزش ابتدایی میشه ادامه تحصیل داد تو رشته های حقوق و روانشناسی در ضمن من رتبم 4600 و ترازم 8800 شده و فیزیو سراسری کل ایرانم زدم اونا رو شانس قبولی دارم؟؟ حالا شما بگین کدوم بهتره و من چکار کنم چون اگه مصاحبه رو برم و قبول شم دیگه اونا بررسی نمیشن ؟؟؟


نگفتی منطقه چندی ولی واقعیتش نه فیزیو دولتی نمیاری حالا اگه پردیس باشه شاید منم پارسال با تراز 9100 فیزیو هیج جای ایران نیاوردم.
پرستاری از نظر درامد عالیه ینی اگه تو امروز درست تموم شه فردا سر کاری بازار کارش خیلی خوبه ،جاهای مختلف هم میتونی کار کنی (در مانگاه،بیمارستان،بهداری ها،زندان!!!،بهزیستی ،خانه سالمندان و...).
گفتار درمانی هم بد نیست ولی در نظر بگیر باید با ادمی که مشکل داره سرو کله بزنی دیگه من به شخصه اصلا روحیش رو ندارم ولی از نظر درامد به پرستاری نمیرسه.
ولی معلمی اگه بیاری از روز اول بیمه داری +حقوق ثابت +3 ماه تعطیلی تابستون با حقوق+وقت ازاد بیشتر.
برای شما با این انتخابا راحت ترین معلمیه حالا باز خودتون باید تصمیم بگیرین علاقتون به چیه ولی یادتون باشه بالاخره شما قراره مادر بشین یه پرستار به سختی میتونه به خونه زندگیش برسه ولی یه معلم نه راحته بی هیچ دغدغه.

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام دوستان من اموزش ابتدایی فرهنگیان قبول شدم که برم مصاحبه تو انتخابای بعدیمم پرستاری تهران/بهشتی/مشهد و گفتار درمانی تهران/بهشتی/ مشهد زدم که به احتمال خیلی زیاد یک کدومو میارم نظرتون درباره این رشته ها چیه کدوم بهتره از لحاظ کاری و اینده اینم شنیدم از اموزش ابتدایی میشه ادامه تحصیل داد تو رشته های حقوق و روانشناسی در ضمن من رتبم 4600 و ترازم 8800 شده و فیزیو سراسری کل ایرانم زدم اونا رو شانس قبولی دارم؟؟ حالا شما بگین کدوم بهتره و من چکار کنم چون اگه مصاحبه رو برم و قبول شم دیگه اونا بررسی نمیشن ؟؟؟


سلام 
اگه مصاحبه بری قبول شی دیگه بعدی ها رو نمیتونی بری
به نظرم تو این اوضاع تربیت معلم برات گزینه خوبیه!البته باید با شرایطش بسازی
علاقه داری؟
مهم همینه!بعدشم تحقیق کن ببین به روحیاتت میخوره یانه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Uncertain

> سلام 
> اگه مصاحبه بری قبول شی دیگه بعدی ها رو نمیتونی بری
> به نظرم تو این اوضاع تربیت معلم برات گزینه خوبیه!البته باید با شرایطش بسازی
> علاقه داری؟
> مهم همینه!بعدشم تحقیق کن ببین به روحیاتت میخوره یانه


اره راستش خودمم معلمی رو بیشتر دوس دارم
اره دیگه اگه قبول شم بقیه انتخابام میسوزه
ایشالا که بخوره به روحیاتم کلا بچه هارو دوس دارم خداکنه تو مصاحبه قبول شم

----------


## Uncertain

> نگفتی منطقه چندی ولی واقعیتش نه فیزیو دولتی نمیاری حالا اگه پردیس باشه شاید منم پارسال با تراز 9100 فیزیو هیج جای ایران نیاوردم.
> پرستاری از نظر درامد عالیه ینی اگه تو امروز درست تموم شه فردا سر کاری بازار کارش خیلی خوبه ،جاهای مختلف هم میتونی کار کنی (در مانگاه،بیمارستان،بهداری ها،زندان!!!،بهزیستی ،خانه سالمندان و...).
> گفتار درمانی هم بد نیست ولی در نظر بگیر باید با ادمی که مشکل داره سرو کله بزنی دیگه من به شخصه اصلا روحیش رو ندارم ولی از نظر درامد به پرستاری نمیرسه.
> ولی معلمی اگه بیاری از روز اول بیمه داری +حقوق ثابت +3 ماه تعطیلی تابستون با حقوق+وقت ازاد بیشتر.
> برای شما با این انتخابا راحت ترین معلمیه حالا باز خودتون باید تصمیم بگیرین علاقتون به چیه ولی یادتون باشه بالاخره شما قراره مادر بشین یه پرستار به سختی میتونه به خونه زندگیش برسه ولی یه معلم نه راحته بی هیچ دغدغه.


منطقه 1 شما امسال رتبت بهتر شد؟ چی میارین؟

----------


## Last.Behi

> منطقه 1 شما امسال رتبت بهتر شد؟ چی میارین؟


من منطقه 2بودم.اره امسال بهتر شدم.توکل به خدا فعلا نمیدونم دقیقا.

----------


## behboy

> اره راستش خودمم معلمی رو بیشتر دوس دارم
> اره دیگه اگه قبول شم بقیه انتخابام میسوزه
> ایشالا که بخوره به روحیاتم کلا بچه هارو دوس دارم خداکنه تو مصاحبه قبول شم


توکل کن به خدا و همین رشته رو برو پس...مطمین باش ضرر نمیکنی :Yahoo (3): 
یه معلم پرانرژی و باعلاقه میتونه مسیر و آینده خیلی از بچه ها رو به زیبایی جهت بده...موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------

